# Hello gang how are you all???



## Simsar (4 November 2011)

What's everyone been up to??  How are you all. xxx


----------



## Alec Swan (4 November 2011)

The Simsars,  excellent,  you're still alive.  You've been missed!!

How are things?  Well,  disastrous ET attempts this year,  and sadly no one to blame!  last year's ETs,  a bit strange,  one put to sleep 10 days ago.  Heartbreaking,  and the other's rather strange!

Otherwise,  still alive,  followed hounds on foot,  and hoping for a better year.

A.

ps.  we need more of your wonderful antiquarian hunting photos!!


----------



## Mrs B (4 November 2011)

Hello! Lovely to see you!

How's the handsome Spyder?


----------



## Judgemental (4 November 2011)

Simsar said:



			What's everyone been up to??  How are you all. xxx

Click to expand...

Simsar how absolutely wonderful to see you out and back in the saddle. Have you summered well at grass and are you going to whip us back into order?

We have all really missed you. I think the longest thread that you might have enjoyed was, The Reunion as a result of the BBC programme recollecting the issues of the BFSS.

Trolls were found in every covert and spinny imaginable. Combat Claire has to win the first prize for coining the phrase "Troll Smeller Pursuivant". I can't remember who she suggested was the ace "Troll Smeller Pursuivant" but somebody reckoned every other person was a Troll and her description is worthy of being in the top ten ten.

So what has kept you so busy, that the forum has not been a feature?


----------



## Simsar (7 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			The Simsars,  excellent,  you're still alive.  You've been missed!!

How are things?  Well,  disastrous ET attempts this year,  and sadly no one to blame!  last year's ETs,  a bit strange,  one put to sleep 10 days ago.  Heartbreaking,  and the other's rather strange!

Otherwise,  still alive,  followed hounds on foot,  and hoping for a better year.

A.

ps.  we need more of your wonderful antiquarian hunting photos!! 

Click to expand...


Hello Alec, such sad news, sorry to hear all of that.  As for photo's I will have to dig some out I promise I will. x




Mrs B said:



			Hello! Lovely to see you!

How's the handsome Spyder?
		
Click to expand...


Hello MRS.  Thank you, lovely to be back.  

Spyders s doing very well been Hunting and everything  Thank you for asking.



Judgemental said:



			Simsar how absolutely wonderful to see you out and back in the saddle. Have you summered well at grass and are you going to whip us back into order?

We have all really missed you. I think the longest thread that you might have enjoyed was, The Reunion as a result of the BBC programme recollecting the issues of the BFSS.

Trolls were found in every covert and spinny imaginable. Combat Claire has to win the first prize for coining the phrase "Troll Smeller Pursuivant". I can't remember who she suggested was the ace "Troll Smeller Pursuivant" but somebody reckoned every other person was a Troll and her description is worthy of being in the top ten ten.

So what has kept you so busy, that the forum has not been a feature?
		
Click to expand...

Hello JM how the devil are you anyone found out who you are yet. x  

Lots of foals and my Dad has been poorly so sspent a lot of time in sunny Suffolk.  But he is on the mend now we hope. 

How about you?

Where is Rosie???


----------



## Judgemental (7 November 2011)

Simsar said:



			Hello Alec, such sad news, sorry to hear all of that.  As for photo's I will have to dig some out I promise I will. x





Hello MRS.  Thank you, lovely to be back.  

Spyders s doing very well been Hunting and everything  Thank you for asking.



Hello JM how the devil are you anyone found out who you are yet. x  

Lots of foals and my Dad has been poorly so sspent a lot of time in sunny Suffolk.  But he is on the mend now we hope. 

How about you?

Where is Rosie???
		
Click to expand...

I will PM


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 November 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I will PM

Click to expand...

Rosie here  has been in hospital with problemsbut  hopefully now  back on the circuit.


----------



## JenHunt (9 November 2011)

hope you're ok Rosie, glad to hear you're out of hospital at least!

we're ok here - have discovered that dearest, bonkers, donkey like jumping hedges and isn't overly concerned whether his rider wants to or is going with him!  OH came acropper yesterday when donkey breasted/went through a hedge, but stayed on when donkey launched himself sideways and unseated OH to such an extent that he was standing in one stirrup on one side of the horse as horse took off over the hedge! goodness only knows how he stayed on!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (10 November 2011)

JenHunt said:



			hope you're ok Rosie, glad to hear you're out of hospital at least!

we're ok here - have discovered that dearest, bonkers, donkey like jumping hedges and isn't overly concerned whether his rider wants to or is going with him!  OH came acropper yesterday when donkey breasted/went through a hedge, but stayed on when donkey launched himself sideways and unseated OH to such an extent that he was standing in one stirrup on one side of the horse as horse took off over the hedge! goodness only knows how he stayed on!
		
Click to expand...

Some donkey Jen---


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (10 November 2011)

Hello! How are you?

I'm boiling away in sauna (summer has arrived  ) and not riding as the idiot is lame. Oh and counting down the days till hunting starts again & hoping I have a job close enough to still be able to go! 
I hope your father is all better, any photos of the foals?

JHunt your donkey sounds great!


----------



## FineFilly86 (10 November 2011)

I'd LOVE to be able to name and thoroughly shame a vet I used to work for!! (I'm a vet nurse!) the treatment of clients and patients alike was disgraceful!!! Surfice to say I only stayed in the position for 3 months before becomming so horrified I handed in my notice with immediate effect!! Xx


----------



## FineFilly86 (10 November 2011)

Oops!! Sorry! Got distracted and put that on the wrong thread!! Lol! How embarrassing!! Xx


----------



## JenHunt (10 November 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Some donkey Jen---
		
Click to expand...




Felicity_09 said:



			JHunt your donkey sounds great!
		
Click to expand...

hmm... am considering proposing a new ribbon colour - so after the usual green, red or white, how about blue for "this horse is a complete and utter tit, but probably no danger to anyone but itself and me!" 

If only he was getting hard feed that I could cut out - I don't think I can stop him having grass?


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (11 November 2011)

I like the sound of a blue ribbon - baby or navy?


----------



## JenHunt (11 November 2011)

baby - after all it is mostly down to babyish tantrums!


----------



## Simsar (14 November 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Rosie here  has been in hospital with problemsbut  hopefully now  back on the circuit.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rosie nice to hear from you, hope your feeling better.  How's the foal??


----------



## Simsar (14 November 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Hello! How are you?

I'm boiling away in sauna (summer has arrived  ) and not riding as the idiot is lame. Oh and counting down the days till hunting starts again & hoping I have a job close enough to still be able to go! 
I hope your father is all better, any photos of the foals?

JHunt your donkey sounds great!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you yes dad up to two miles walking been out of hospital 6/7 weeks, doing very well.

yes I will put photo's up of foals ans some of Spyder too. xx  enjoy your heat.


----------



## Simsar (14 November 2011)

JenHunt said:



			hope you're ok Rosie, glad to hear you're out of hospital at least!

we're ok here - have discovered that dearest, bonkers, donkey like jumping hedges and isn't overly concerned whether his rider wants to or is going with him!  OH came acropper yesterday when donkey breasted/went through a hedge, but stayed on when donkey launched himself sideways and unseated OH to such an extent that he was standing in one stirrup on one side of the horse as horse took off over the hedge! goodness only knows how he stayed on!
		
Click to expand...

Naughty ponio, hope OH is ok, at least he can laugh about it now and know what to expect next time. xxx
Any photo's??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 November 2011)

Simsar said:



			Hi Rosie nice to hear from you, hope your feeling better.  How's the foal??


Click to expand...

i still have pain but not so bad now,foal has been chipped-shes abig fiesty bitch  but she lovesOH.thanks for  asking Simsar.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 November 2011)

Rosie,

it's lovely to hear from you.  Difficult days,  I realise,  but you're a tough old bird!! 

I too have a feisty bitch!  She really is a little madam.  A week ago,  she decided against being led in,  with her dam,  and off we went, "grass boarding"!!  It went on for a minute (though my OH says it was longer!),  I hung on,  was prone,  and she gave in,  except that she didn't.  We then had Round 2!  At the end of that,  she was exhausted,  as I was!  I was kicked and trampled on,  but hey-ho!   She wants nothing to do with anything which is a bipod,  but she will,  and she will learn.

This foal is bred to compete,  and a very knowledgable friend has advised me,  that the best competition horses are always a bit difficult!   I'm hanging on,  hoping that they're right!!

I'm getting to old for all this!! 

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Rosie,

it's lovely to hear from you.  Difficult days,  I realise,  but you're a tough old bird!! 

I too have a feisty bitch!  She really is a little madam.  A week ago,  she decided against being led in,  with her dam,  and off we went, "grass boarding"!!  It went on for a minute (though my OH says it was longer!),  I hung on,  was prone,  and she gave in,  except that she didn't.  We then had Round 2!  At the end of that,  she was exhausted,  as I was!  I was kicked and trampled on,  but hey-ho!   She wants nothing to do with anything which is a bipod,  but she will,  and she will learn.

This foal is bred to compete,  and a very knowledgable friend has advised me,  that the best competition horses are always a bit difficult!   I'm hanging on,  hoping that they're right!!

I'm getting to old for all this!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

this article took 3 burly farmers  to hold her down for the micro chip,she learnt a few lessons then,but shes still friends with OH,thank god,dont want a big puddy young madam, her dam doesn't give 2 hoots for her now,and less  of the old bird,you are older than me-haha....


----------



## JenHunt (14 November 2011)

Simsar said:



			Naughty ponio, hope OH is ok, at least he can laugh about it now and know what to expect next time. xxx
Any photo's??
		
Click to expand...

sadly not - I wasn't out and neither was the hunt's photographer on the tuesday. 

He had a brilliant day on saturday, hopping hedges left right and centre... They managed to stay as one unit all day though, and there's not a scratch on Ron so he's clearly given the hedges some room!  

Ron did launch himself at/over/through one person when sliding down a steep bank into the river, but fortunately no harm done (just a few wet people as happens when 650kg of fat horse lands in 2foot of water ).


----------



## Paddydou (15 November 2011)

Poor Ron being called Fat!!!!  

Hi folks - glad to see you are all well. 

I strongly recomend that we all bully Simsar into posting her video of the gorgeous Spyder in which his rider pops him over the larger obsticle and our darling sar of the sim lets off an expletive... Completely uncalled for as he sailed it happily and could have covered an extra foot or two while he was at it! Totally unfazed looking very much the aged professional rather than the young stud! Very very funny to watch when you have the sound turned up though!!!


----------



## JenHunt (15 November 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Poor Ron being called Fat!!!!
		
Click to expand...

poor Ron indeed.... can't presently feel his ribs! 

still, if he can't be fat now he never will be I guess. He's still in a rainsheet too... such a mean mother I am!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (15 November 2011)

JenHunt said:



			. He's still in a rainsheet too...
		
Click to expand...

Abuse! Abuse! Call the RSPCA! Call the ILPH! Call the horse-help hotline! You are a cruel cruel mother!  

AS & Rosie you babies sound charming (she says safely from a dsitance) I hope you have lots more fun with them! And pics are allways appreciated! <hint hint> 
PS Alec was it muddy by any chance?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (16 November 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Abuse! Abuse! Call the RSPCA! Call the ILPH! Call the horse-help hotline! You are a cruel cruel mother!  

AS & Rosie you babies sound charming (she says safely from a dsitance) I hope you have lots more fun with them! And pics are allways appreciated! <hint hint> 
PS Alec was it muddy by any chance?  

Click to expand...

Felicity i have pics on the hunting forum of little madam,take in august.


----------



## Simsar (21 November 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i still have pain but not so bad now,foal has been chipped-shes abig fiesty bitch  but she lovesOH.thanks for  asking Simsar.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you feel a tad better  photo's of the foal please I will do some of ours tonight (maybe). x


----------



## Simsar (21 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Rosie,

it's lovely to hear from you.  Difficult days,  I realise,  but you're a tough old bird!! 

I too have a feisty bitch!  She really is a little madam.  A week ago,  she decided against being led in,  with her dam,  and off we went, "grass boarding"!!  It went on for a minute (though my OH says it was longer!),  I hung on,  was prone,  and she gave in,  except that she didn't.  We then had Round 2!  At the end of that,  she was exhausted,  as I was!  I was kicked and trampled on,  but hey-ho!   She wants nothing to do with anything which is a bipod,  but she will,  and she will learn.

This foal is bred to compete,  and a very knowledgable friend has advised me,  that the best competition horses are always a bit difficult!   I'm hanging on,  hoping that they're right!!

I'm getting to old for all this!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

LOL I had a visual of that, sod it I always let go can't be doing with dragging. You just have to spend more time with the special ones and trust me they think they are special.  But you are right the quirkies are better horses 80% of the time.  Our Spyder event filly thinks she is the bo**ocks but tonight a peg or two I feel (if you no what I mean). x


----------



## Simsar (21 November 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			this article took 3 burly farmers  to hold her down for the micro chip,she learnt a few lessons then,but shes still friends with OH,thank god,dont want a big puddy young madam, her dam doesn't give 2 hoots for her now,and less  of the old bird,you are older than me-haha....
		
Click to expand...

LOL age war love it. x



JenHunt said:



			sadly not - I wasn't out and neither was the hunt's photographer on the tuesday. 

He had a brilliant day on saturday, hopping hedges left right and centre... They managed to stay as one unit all day though, and there's not a scratch on Ron so he's clearly given the hedges some room!  

Ron did launch himself at/over/through one person when sliding down a steep bank into the river, but fortunately no harm done (just a few wet people as happens when 650kg of fat horse lands in 2foot of water ).
		
Click to expand...

SLASH!



Paddydou said:



			Poor Ron being called Fat!!!!  

Hi folks - glad to see you are all well. 

I strongly recomend that we all bully Simsar into posting her video of the gorgeous Spyder in which his rider pops him over the larger obsticle and our darling sar of the sim lets off an expletive... Completely uncalled for as he sailed it happily and could have covered an extra foot or two while he was at it! Totally unfazed looking very much the aged professional rather than the young stud! Very very funny to watch when you have the sound turned up though!!! 

Click to expand...

LOL Pads how the ........... are you. x I have been take sneak peaks at you FB, to keep in check.  i don't know if I can post it on here but I will get the link, I cried that day he looked like an old pro didn't he and it was his first time ever cross country.  I will get link but I do say the ***** word so no complaints please. 



Felicity_09 said:



			Abuse! Abuse! Call the RSPCA! Call the ILPH! Call the horse-help hotline! You are a cruel cruel mother!  

AS & Rosie you babies sound charming (she says safely from a dsitance) I hope you have lots more fun with them! And pics are allways appreciated! <hint hint> 
PS Alec was it muddy by any chance?  

Click to expand...

I agree photo's. x



rosiefronfelen said:



			Felicity i have pics on the hunting forum of little madam,take in august.
		
Click to expand...

August! we want November ones, only joking and who am I to say that lol. x


----------



## Simsar (21 November 2011)

Sorry and don't have the volume to high.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=246186692096527&set=vb.289228701093892&type=2&theater

Spyder's page

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Cressingham-National-Silver/289228701093892 

Our photo's hope it works. x

http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=100001155936176


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 November 2011)

great pics. Simsar how do you cope with so many babiesand love the video-------


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (21 November 2011)

Thats not bad swearing! 

Lovely pics he is (still) stunning!


----------



## Simsar (21 November 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			great pics. Simsar how do you cope with so many babiesand love the video-------
		
Click to expand...

Its easy they live out, thank god the weather is holding, well here it is fingers crossed it stays like it till after xmax then the winter doesn't seem so long. x



Felicity_09 said:



			Thats not bad swearing! 

Lovely pics he is (still) stunning!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, he is such a pleasure to own too, I love him to bits.  Their are some hunting photo's on their somewhaere too.

Thank you for the comments. x


----------

